# Margin Call Movie



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Just watched this.

The ending was abrupt and horrible. I'm not sure if maybe I missed something... but the movie seemed to just finish without any conclusion and lots of open ends. Stupid.

Anyone else seen it?

I'm not sure if it was even released in Canada?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I've seen it. The ending was a metaphor: something he loved had died, and the character was left a broken man. The ex-wife's comment - "you don't live here anymore" - was also a metaphor for the character having lost his place in the world. 

Anyways. No more spoilers. 

It's worth watching, IMO.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll wait for the DVD.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

MG - I got all of that, including when she says "Take care of yourself" at the end of the movie.

However, I still think there were so many things left open.

The firm itself, nobody knows what happened to it.
The main character - nobody knows what happened to him.

There's so much left open. It all became about one guy in the end who wasn't even really THAT big of part in the movie.

I just felt the ending was a cop-out and a dud.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I'll wait for the DVD.


Don't bother.

Sorry, MG, but I don't think its worth watching.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Just seen this....not bad i guess(note to self dont take a women on a second date to this lol,esp one who would rather watch vampire movies)anyways.

I liked the characters.....good boardroom scence when they all got debriefed by (jermey irons)"Talk to me like a golden retriever" 3 ways: be 1st,be smarter,or cheat.....classic line.

Really dry thou,depressing tone and dialoge,zero "light moments"

Demi moore looked really old,maybe its me but she wasnt looking as "fine"as she usally does.I give it a 6/10 if your not into markets or finace its a flop for the masses id think(my date hated it,cant blame her).


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, not a date movie.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

...depends on your date...


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Or perhaps it just depends on how into Jeremy Irons/Zachary Quinto/Kevin Spacey/Stanley Tucci/Simon Baker your date is (and I'm sure I missed a few there).


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

No Daniel Craig? 

Lol M.gal.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Speaking of one D. Craig, I saw Cowboys and Aliens this weekend. His attempt at an American accent is odd.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

That whole movie was odd!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll pass on 'Cowboys and Aliens' as genre is not my cup of tea at all. 

I'm waiting for *''The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo."*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568346/

*KaeJS:* you want to change the thread title to 'movies.'


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll tip my hat to Cowboys and Aliens for at least doing something different. It was a neat mash-up of two genres, but I thought there were a couple of disconcerting plot holes.


----------

